# can i use pure cane sugar making jams?



## 2Pz-N-A-POD (Apr 3, 2007)

I have acquired several cases of organic pure cane sugar, turbinado and demerara sugar (all pure sugars). Need ideas on how to use and also can I use these to can my jams?


----------



## country4sooz (Mar 28, 2006)

thats all my mom and I use for jelly and jam making c and h pure cane sugar. I have tried others but the c and h seems to perform better for me than the others.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I use organic cane sugar I get from the Mennonite grocery in 50# bags. The granules are bigger, but that only makes a difference in baking. In canning, it's no different than smaller granules.

I don't like using sugar from beets since most are genetically modified. This sugar suits my needs fine. We've been canning with it for years now. Since all your sugars are from cane, you can use all of them for canning. Personally, since the turbinado and Demarara are less refined, I'd use them for things such as applesauce, apple butter, peach butter, candied carrots, and other more richly flavored canned goods, and save the plain white sugar for more delicate flavor notes like canned peaches, pears, apricots, etc.

Congrats on your acquisition!


----------

